
Ask HN: Going from Programming to Full Developer - slientscope21
For anyone who started off programming quick fixes or on-top of systems. How did you learn the development, packaging, and deployment side of programming?
======
playing_colours
The best thing is to join a team of professional engineers that have or plan
to introduce CI/CD, code reviews, versioning, and other modern practices. It
can be a job or an open source project. You need to see how to do such
practices in real projects, experience the whole process, learn and get
feedback from experienced people.

You can learn something on your own from books, articles, adopt and follow
them on your pet projects, but comparing to working in a team this will be
less efficient.

